# 6 weeks old -going on holiday



## gillian35

hi all 

i need some advice we booked a holiday to florida in feb next year the baby will only be 6 weeks by then could be younger or a bit older. 

i want to move the holiday forward to the april were baby will be over three months old family are not happy about this. we did say we would pull out and that they could go without us.
they are not happy with this either.

im from england and i think travelling to florida is to early for a 6 week baby. 

any advice please as im going out of my mind and need to act quickly.

friends and work colleges have said move it to a later date to be safe.... and until baby has had its jabs...

help


----------



## Mel

Hi Gillian

I hope Jeanette can help you with this one as she is more an expert on what to do once bubbs is here than any of us 

On a personal note i wouldnt take one as young as 6 weeks abroad or on a long haul flight but then thats just me personally.

Take care

Mel

x x


----------



## gillian35

thank you 

i no your right i feel the same way but i need advice and other peoples opiouns as i no im not comfortable about taking such a young baby thankx for any help


----------



## Anthony Reid

From a little research I did.....

Children under 6 months are forced to use the airlines provided cots/seats - this is due to CAA regulations.

I would contact the Airline concerned and ask them exactly how the situation would be handled.

If you do, then I would love to see there response - as this question has been asked here before and I am sure others would benefit from it.


For children over 6 months - the following rules apply....

The car seat must be designed to be secured by means of a normal aircraft single lap strap and face the same direction as the passenger seat on which it will rest. The UK CAA requirements differ from the FAA requirements which allow rearward facing car seats. The CAA does not permit rearward facing car seats. The seat must be a purpose-designed children's car seat with a 5-point restraining harness and must not exceed the dimensions of the aircraft seat.

Note: For aircraft take-off and landing the infant would have to be seated on the parents lap, and for safety reasons at times of continued or severe turbulence parents would be asked to remove their baby from any cots or seats. Seat belts for infants will be provided.


----------



## gillian35

i have just rang virgin atlantic and they said that i could change my flight and i have to let them no what babys name is and date of birth. she said that unless i book a seat for baby then baby would be seated on my knee..so we are phoning back later to book flight for the baby as nine hours is a long time for a baby to sit on any knee...

family are moving holiday to april so im happy now...


----------



## jeanette

Hi Gill

Sorry for the delay !

Here is furthur info for you which I hope will help:

www.sids.org.uk/fsid/flying.htm


www.babycentre.co.uk/expert/539495


www.netdoctor.co.uk/features/baby_travel_003831.htm


www.flyingwithkids.com


Come back to me if I can help in any other way

Love

jeanette xxxxxxxx


----------

